# Goodbye social anxiety. :)



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

penis.


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It seems like everything is going great for you.

Good luck!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

That is seriously cool man. Sometimes it is just a matter of hitting bottom and/or being forced into things. Keep up the momentum!


----------



## fogoer03 (Feb 24, 2011)

thats magnificent, now don't come to this forum.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Great stuff bud  Would I be right in assuming that your SA was more caused by a lack of social related skills rather than pure hard wired anxiety?

I too have made great strides recently, just by putting myself out there(going out of my comfort zone) and exposing myself to stuff that I don't usually expose myself too. This would seem to indicate not having experience socially is a main factor for my SA as well.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Well, here goes. I've suffered from social anxiety for most of my life, just like a lot of you. 19 years of suffering from it and I think I've finally got rid of it, just in time for my 20th birthday.
> 
> Here's what I've accomplished in the past month...
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your success!!!!!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Your so young - 20 years old. You got SA behind ya - now go out and live life my friend!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank ur folks for that push.....

Cuz it rocketed you to fly!


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

wow, nice! i agree with the above, but you also had to do with it. you could have just chose to become homeless or something.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

fogoer03 said:


> thats magnificent, now don't come to this forum.


Buh I like it here. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I've always wondered what comes first, the great relationship or overcoming SA.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats on your success in defeating your anxiety! :yay:clap


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good for you!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

That's great! I'm so glad you've been able to accomplish so much in a short period of time. Wish I lived near ya so you could give me a discount on S-bucks.


----------



## Maguffin (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats, I'm happy for you.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I've always wondered what comes first, the great relationship or overcoming SA.


For me it was definitely overcoming the SA. I had to build up the nerve to actually approach her, things went from there.


----------



## mr rager (Mar 29, 2011)

*Good job *

Good for you man  go out and live your life, I'm 17 and trying to get my life on track and this really motivated me to keep going

thank you


----------



## callmecharnelle (Apr 17, 2011)

ahhhs! Like, I'm so happy for you! lol. I believe this can happen for all of us if we keep working at it! I plan to be out of this by my 20th bday as well so I can accomplish the things you have. Graduation and a job will get me that much closer and that's all hapenning this summer! Yay!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

mr rager said:


> Good for you man  go out and live your life, I'm 17 and trying to get my life on track and this really motivated me to keep going
> 
> thank you


I'm so glad that I could motivate you!



callmecharnelle said:


> ahhhs! Like, I'm so happy for you! lol. I believe this can happen for all of us if we keep working at it! I plan to be out of this by my 20th bday as well so I can accomplish the things you have. Graduation and a job will get me that much closer and that's all hapenning this summer! Yay!


You can do it! Just keep pushing forward and keep your chin up. Keep that mindset and you're destine for success.

As for everyone else. If I can do it anyone can. After the initial push, things will begin to fall into place.


----------



## loney (Apr 17, 2011)

that is awesome has really picked me up and made me see that there is
hope


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

You done good. Thanks for the inspiration. I'm around your age.


----------



## earworm (Apr 20, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> Well, here goes. I've suffered from social anxiety for most of my life, just like a lot of you. 19 years of suffering from it and I think I've finally got rid of it, just in time for my 20th birthday.
> 
> Here's what I've accomplished in the past month...
> 
> ...


congratulations man well done.. how did you get rid of your sa ?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

earworm said:


> congratulations man well done.. how did you get rid of your sa ?


I simply got out there and did it. Most with social anxiety will sit around and do nothing about it because they are afraid. I was like that, but I was forced to change or be homeless. Most of us are afraid of not being accepted and what not. I've accepted that it's impossible for me to expect everyone to accept me. Some will like us, others won't. I honestly don't care what people think about me now, haha.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

fogoer03 said:


> thats magnificent, now don't come to this forum.


that was lol


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

you can't be loved by others until you love yourself first

congrats


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

:clap


----------



## coketo158 (May 4, 2011)

lol thats not social anxiety


----------



## icreate2011 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good for you! I wish I could also get rid of SA..


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

A thread like this always makes me smile. Do you feel that you are good at having conversations with people?


----------



## LeperMessiah (May 5, 2011)

That's awesome. 'Grats.


----------



## O B kool (Mar 18, 2011)

Im glad you got your life back! Now I wanna take my life back


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations! That was lovely read, it's good to see you have the joy in your life you've longed for.



coketo158 said:


> lol thats not social anxiety


Oh come off it, you can't squeeze the entire definition of SA into a box, and if you do something outside of it, it automatically means you don't have SA. It varies in intensity from person to person, and the OP has overcome his, nothing but congrats should be in order.


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

Very very good for you. I've also been getting on the right track lately and im proud of myself, im still horribly shy but i have been kicking my self to open up to people.
but anyway, congratulations!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm very happy for you. You deserved it all.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations ! :boogie


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

tl;dr version: cure for social anxiety= get parents to kick you out.


----------



## justbreathe (May 13, 2011)

that sounds great


----------



## O B kool (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 26 still trying to get rid of mine. Good going man now its my turn


----------



## J Dynamo (May 3, 2011)

Congrats bro! 

I got rid of my SA also, its a great feeling.
Yet I still come to this site? I like the community too much


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im jealous :yes no not really  congrats.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

J Dynamo said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> I got rid of my SA also, its a great feeling.
> Yet I still come to this site? I like the community too much


I come around still because of the community too.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Castle In My Mind (May 22, 2011)

* Stands up and applauds franticly *


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, congrats! Happy for you!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

im jealous...****in good job.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow this is really inspiring. Congratulations!


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Dude, that's awesome!!! I'm so glad to hear that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sounds like you've come a long way. This is excellent!


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Go out and enjoy life.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I try, but I work a lot.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

WHOOOOOO happy for you :clap



ImWeird said:


> I'm busy 24/7 and I'm happy.


I think that putting stuff into our days is something that we all need to do in order to move forward with ourselves. If we do nothing - well, we do nothing!!

But again, congrats and keep it going. Keep yourself busy and keep and positive mind...


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

wow i was getting a little bit of goosebumps reading this. idk of it was the reading or the ceiling fan above me giving me the chills, or both, lol. but thats amazing! im grateful for ya. 

i liked the part you said about how moving out of ur parents helped. im in the process of moving out of my parents now in to a 3 bedroom house myself with my brother. so, i'll be looking forward to the freedom and peace!

i also liked what you said about how being so miserable made you stop caring about life, and how that helped you just do and try stuff! i love that. thats the mentallity im trying to go for right now. its good to know it works.

grats again on finally finding some happiness in your life!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------

